# Any Ideas on how to get b6 1.8t quattro out of limp mode



## audibot (Oct 24, 2010)

I bought a n75 race valve from ecstuning, not realizing that the application wasnt for my car, it was meant for the golf / jetta mk4 and the audi tts. well after installing and driving for about 8 blocks my car went into limp mode... I then replaced the original n75 back but i cant get the car out of limp mode. i clear the codes but still underboosting... Any1 with some sort of idea as to what have and how to fix the problem.:banghead:


----------



## audibot (Oct 24, 2010)

*typo ****



audibot said:


> I bought a n75 race valve from ecstuning, not realizing that the application wasnt for my car, it was meant for the golf / jetta mk4 and the audi tts. well after installing and driving for about 8 blocks my car went into limp mode... I then replaced the original n75 back but i cant get the car out of limp mode. i clear the codes but still underboosting... Any1 with some sort of idea as to what have happened and how to fix the problem.:banghead:


typo


----------



## J ozzie (Jul 13, 2009)

audibot said:


> typo


Clear the codes, pull the batt


----------

